# Wow! Check it out every one!!!!!



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.tamiyaclub.com/showroom_model.asp?cid=31798&id=7120



Custom F201 racing Chassis !!!!!!!


----------



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

new link
http://home.comcast.net/~martylee38/wsb/html/view.cgi-home.html-.html


----------

